# وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان



## Critic (19 يوليو 2012)

توفى اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وذلك بمستشفى كليفلاند بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث كان يخضع لإجراء عملية جراحية فى القلب.
اليوم السابع
http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=735727&SecID=65&IssueID=0


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يرحمه لسه شايفه الخبر علي الفيس


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*خساره كبيره لمصر
ربنا يرحمه ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يرحمه لسا شايفا الخبر انا كمان على الميل...ربنا يرحمه!!*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (19 يوليو 2012)

*رحمة الله عليه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يوليو 2012)

خسارة الراجل دة 
ربنا يرحمه


----------



## besm alslib (19 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه*

*لسبب ما كنت كل ما اشوفه احس انه لسا في امل تتغير مصر *
​


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

*مش قادر أصدق الخبر ... حاسس بحزن كبير أوى لوفاة هذا الرجل القوى العاقل .*


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 يوليو 2012)

لية يامصر دايما تخسري افاضل الرجال


----------



## Senamor (19 يوليو 2012)

*خبر محزن

الله يرحمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*بدأت السفارة المصرية، لدى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إجراءات نقل جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق  *


----------



## ROWIS (19 يوليو 2012)

*انا مش هاصدق إلا لما يطلع يقول بنفسه خبر وفاته
الراجل اللي كان رئيس المخابرات لسنين طولية، واللي كان عارف كل صغيرة وكبيرة في البلد من فساد وقتل واغتصاب وسرقة وووو ومرضاش يشهد بكلمة الحق على مبارك واعوانه، اصبح دلوقتي بطل قومي 
هاه
*


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2012)

خبر محزن بجد

بس ياريت تكون الوفاه طبيعيه مش تصفيه حساب 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه كان انسان مهذب ومحترم وراجل بمعنى الكلمة 


*


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

صدمه على الصبح 
الله يرحمه


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*مساعد "سليمان" لـ"رويترز": الوفاة حدثت فجأة.. وحالته كانت مستقرة *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يرحمه انه كان لا يضحك ولا يبتسم


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*"العريان": سليمان رحل ومعه أسرار كبيرة.. وأصبح بين يد رب هو أعلم به*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*أصيب أعضاء حملة دعم اللواء عمر سليمان فى انتخابات الرئاسة بحالة من الحزن عقب معرفتهم بخبر وفاة سليمان، مؤكدين أنه ظل طوال عمله فى جهاز المخابرات المصرية يعمل باجتهاد فى صمت، ورحل أيضا فى صمت، قائلين إنه "النسر" الذى يحلق بقوة ورحل بصمت عن محبيه. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*مصادر: جنازة عسكرية لعمر سليمان فور وصول جثمانه من أمريكا 
  أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه سيتم إقامة جنازة عسكرية للواء عمر سليمان، رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*أنصار عمر سليمان يتهمون أمريكا بالتخلص من الجنرال ويهددون بالتصعيد
 بدأت مبكرا للغاية حملة التشكيك فى حقيقة وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق فى مستشفى كليفلاند بالولايات المتحدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*أنشئت صفحة على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى فيس بوك منذ قليل بعنوان "دعوة لحضور جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان"، وعمل جنازة شعبية لنائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، ودعا أدمن الصفحة الأعضاء الى نشر الدعوة لدى أصدقائهم لزيادة عدد المشاركين فى الجنازة الشعبية.*


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد انها هتبقى جنازة كبيرة  مش صغيره 
مؤيدى عمر سليمان كتير فعلا


----------



## red333 (19 يوليو 2012)

*وبدا العب القذر*


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"العريان": سليمان رحل ومعه أسرار كبيرة.. وأصبح بين يد رب هو أعلم به*



عقبال ما يحصله هو واللى معاه علشان يعرفوا منه الاسرار 
​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

مصر حاليا تخسر الكثير ومن هذةلخسارة  خسارة رجالها الاكفاء
ربنا يرحمة ويعين مصر


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

*علمت بوابة "الفجر" ان اللواء عمر سليمان  توفى نتيجة مضاعفات مرض سرطان  الرئة الذى اصابه قبل عامين ,وتحديدا قبيل  عدة اشهر من سقوط نظام مبارك ,
 	ولم يعلم احد عن مرض سليمان حتى مبارك نفسه , الا ان  المخابرات الامريكية "  سى اى اية" ابلغت مسئولين رفيعى المستوى بمصر  بحقيقة مرض عمر سليمان وذلك  بعد سقوط نظام مبارك.
 	وبحسب مصادر طبية مقربة تحدثت عبر الاسكاى بى من  الولايات المتحدة ل"بوابة  الفجر" فان سرطان عمر سليمان كان من نفس النوعية  التى اصابت الفنان احمد  زكى وأودت بحياته قبيل 6 سنوات ،كما ان العلاج  الكيماوى لم يساعد فى وقف  انتشار المرض نظر لكبر سن عمر سليمان.

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*نائب مرشد الإخوان: المشاركة فى جنازة عمر سليمان ليس فرضاً علينا

 قال الدكتور رشاد البيومى نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه لابد من تنظيم اجتماع فى الجماعة لتحديد عما إذا كانت الجماعة ستشارك فى جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*أصيب الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك بانهيار عصبى ودخل فى حالة غيبوبة فقد على أثرها الوعى، صباح اليوم الخميس فور علمه بنبأ وفاة نائبه وصديقه وكاتم أسراره اللواء عمر سليمان،*


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نائب مرشد الإخوان: المشاركة فى جنازة عمر سليمان ليس فرضاً علينا
> 
> قال الدكتور رشاد البيومى نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه لابد من تنظيم اجتماع فى الجماعة لتحديد عما إذا كانت الجماعة ستشارك فى جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان*



عقبال ما يموت وميلقيش حد يمشى فى جنازته قولوا امين 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

عمل إيهـ عمر سليمآن - صديق مبآركـ آلصدوق - طول فترهـ رئآستهـ للمخآبرآت 
عشآن يحظى بكل آلتأييد دهـ ...!
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*طالبت الجماعة الإسلامية، بالتثبت من حقيقة وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز المخابرات السابق، للكشف عما إذا كانت هذه الوفاة حقيقية طبيعية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*مجلس الوزراء ينعى عمر سليمان.. ويؤكد: كان ابناً باراً
 أعرب مجلس الوزراء عن خالص عزائه فى وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ورئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة السابق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*نعى الفريق أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق، اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ورئيس المخابرات المصرية السابق، واصفاً سليمان بأنه كان مصرياً وطنياً مخلصاً خدم بلده سنوات طويلة، وأقرت بخبراته مختلف الدولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*"الرئاسة" تنعى عمر سليمان.. وتؤكد: جنازته عسكرية
 أكد ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن جنازة عمر سليمان عسكرية، وذلك وفق البروتوكولات العسكرية.*


----------



## V mary (19 يوليو 2012)

*اعتقد ان الموضوع به 
سر كبير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

* المتحدث الرسمى لـ"الوطنية للتغيير": موت "سليمان" لغز.. وأطالب بتشريح جثمانه
   أكد أحمد طه النقر، المتحدث الرسمى للجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، على أن موت عمر سليمان المفاجئ فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لغز يحتاج إلى تفسير، مطالباً بالتحقيق فى حادث وفاته؛ لأن هذا الرجل هو صندوق أسرار المنطقة على مدى ثلاثين عاماً.*


----------



## V mary (19 يوليو 2012)

*اعتقد ان شفيق وتوفيق عكاشة لازم يستخبوا
اليومين دول 
وربنا يستر​*


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يوليو 2012)

*قلبي حزين علي رحيل اسد من اسود مصر
*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (19 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى تكون الوفاة طبيعية 

مش بداية للتصفية ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]faIOjudrYtQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]faIOjudrYtQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]khYAk6LcRSI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2012)

*استعدادات مكثفة بمطار القاهرة لاستقبال جثمان عمر سليمان
 شهد مطار القاهرة بدءاً من مساء اليوم الخميس، استعدادات كبيرة لاستقبال جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق،*


----------



## Twin (19 يوليو 2012)

*أحم *

*هي البلد كلها بقت فلول والا أيه :hlp:*
*طبعاً ربنا يرحمه *
*بس مش هو ده رئيس المخابرات المصرية ال في عهده مصر جابت ورا ؟*
*مش ال في عهده الأقباط اتمح بيهم الأرض *
*مش ال في عهده المصرين جميعاً اتاكل علي قفاهم عيش وملح *

*انا مش بشمت فيه ... ربنا يعلم بال في القلوب *
*بس هقول ايه *
*انا كنت بحترمه لشخصه بس كنت دائماً معارض لنظامه ونظام الدولة *
*من يوم نضجي والي الأن ... لم ولن أرضي عن النظام المصري ... رغم حبي الا متناهي لمصر*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه بس انا شاكك فى موته مش داخله دماغى .. انا حاسس انه حى ودا فيلم مخابرات*
*دا لسه كان مرشح نفسه يعنى لو فيه حاجة*
*كان قال او اعتذر .. *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 يوليو 2012)

*زى ماقلتلكوا فى حاجة غلط*
*طبقا لجريدة الشروق فان عمر سليمان*
*توفى لاصابته بمرض Amyloidosis وهو مرض مزمن لايظهر فجأة وهذا يتعارض مع اقوال *
*مدير مكتبه فى اليوم السابع*
*"*قال اللواء حسين كمال، مدير مكتب عمر سليمان ومساعده، لقد كان اللواء عمر سليمان بصحة جيدة للغاية، ونظراً للظروف التى تمر بها البلاد وشعوره بأن البلد بها جرح عميق، فانتابه حزن شديد انعكس على حالته النفسية، ومن ثم إلى مرض عضوى. 
"
*والمرض دا بيتأثر بيه جميع اعضاء الجسم*
*المختلفة نظرا لترسب البروتينات خارج الخلية*
*زى القلب الكبد الكلية ... الخ *

*واثاره لاتظهر فجاءة !!*
*فى حاجة غلط :hlp:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه و يحسن اليه...ارتاح من هذا العالم القاسي المتوحش و من البلد الضاربه دي*

*رحل و معاه اسرار كتير اوي اوي اغلبها متعلق بالامن القومي الله اعلم هنعرفها ولالا*

*الان علمت لماذا ترك سباق الرئاسه و انسحب رغم تمتعه بالشعبيه و القوة و النفوذ...كانت صحته تعبانه*

*ربنا يرحمه و يصبر عيلته*

*سلام*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *زى ماقلتلكوا فى حاجة غلط*
> *طبقا لجريدة الشروق فان عمر سليمان*
> *توفى لاصابته بمرض Amyloidosis وهو مرض مزمن لايظهر فجأة وهذا يتعارض مع اقوال *
> *مدير مكتبه فى اليوم السابع*
> ...


بعيداً عن إتفآقنآ أو إختلآفنآ عليهـ
أكيد لو فى آلموضوع لعب لآزم يتكشف ويتعآقب إللى سآهم فيهـ

دهـ لو كآن لسهـ فيهـ قآنون فى مصر قآدر على آلعقآب 
ربنآ يستر


*.،*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2012)

الله يرحمه كان رجل قوي


----------



## Abd elmassih (20 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه كان راجل وطنى محترم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2012)

*الله يرحمه 

بس اللى مضايقنى إنه مات و معاه الصندوق الاسود

فاكرين *


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الرئاسة" تنعى عمر سليمان.. وتؤكد: جنازته عسكرية
> أكد ياسر على المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن جنازة عمر سليمان عسكرية، وذلك وفق البروتوكولات العسكرية.*



مش بمزاج الرئاسه غصب عنهم كانت هتتعمل جناره عسكريه 
​
عقبال جنازتهم وتكون شعبيه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*النشائى: عمر سليمان رجل وطنى وأدعو له بالرحمة 
 وصف الدكتور محمد النشائى، العالم فى الهندسة النووية والطبيعة النظرية، والمرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، اللواء عمر سليمان بأنه كان رجلاً ذا وطنية". *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2012)

*الرجل كان يمثل احد أقوى أجهزة المخابرات فى العالم 
ووددناه رئيسا فرحل تاركا ايانا مع خياراتنا
تاركا لنا تصريحة الصحفى الأخير
فليتحمل المصريين نتيجة إختياراتهم.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*واشنطن: سليمان كان شريكا فى الحفاظ على أمن وسلام الشرق الأوسط
 قال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأمريكية باتريك فينتريل إن نائب رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس جهاز المخابرات المصرية السابق عمر سليمان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*مصدر بمطار القاهرة: جثمان عمر سليمان لن يصل على طائرة مصر ظهر اليوم
  أكدت مصادر بمطار القاهرة أن جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق لن يصل على طائرة مصر للطيران القادمة من نيويورك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*هدوء أمام الاتحادية.. ومعتصمو المنصة يتهمون الإخوان باغتيال سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*مستشفى كليفلاند: مدير المخابرات المصرية السابق توفى بمرض نادر
 قال مستشفى كليفلاند الأمريكى، الذى كان مدير المخابرات العامة المصرية السابق عمر سليمان يجرى فحوصاً فيه، إنه توفى بمرض نادر أثر على القلب والكلى*


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *" الراجل اللي ورا عمر سليمان" : الجنرال مات حزنا على مصر



 *
*




*


*                  أكد اللواء حسين كمال، مساعد اللواء عمر سليمان، أنه  ستقام جنازة بمسجد  آل رشدان السبت المقبل بعد صلاة الظهر للواء عمر  سليمان، رئيس جهاز  المخابرات السابق، ويتبعها العزاء مساءً فى نفس اليوم  بمسجد القوات المسلحة  بمنطقة هوليوبوليس بمصر الجديدة بعد صلاة العشاء.*

* وأضاف اللواء  حسين والشهير بـ"الراجل اللي واقف ورا عمر سليمان" أن اللواء  عمر سليمان  مات حزنًا على مصر، حيث أصيب بضعف فى عضلة القلب وضيق تنفس  حاد بعد عزوفه  الكامل عن تناول أي أطعمه فى أيامه الأخيرة مما استدعى سفره  العاجل إلى  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، نافيًا أن يكون توفى بسبب مرض فى  الدم كما  أشاع بعض وكالات الأنباء وأسند ذلك لمصر فى المخابرات المصرية،  موضحًا أن  المخابرات المصرية لم يصدر عنها هذا التصريح مطلقًا. *

* وقال مصطفى  الشربينى، المنسق العام لحملة اللواء عمر سليمان في انتخابات  رئاسة  الجمهورية: "إن الجثمان سيصل القاهرة اليوم، الخميس، قادمًا من  الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية،  وننتظر جنازة عسكرية تليق بقائد أفنى عمره  فى خدمة الوطن وحمايته من  الأخطار التى تحدق به، وحصل على العديد من  الأوسمة والنياشين منها وسام  الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية، ونوط الواجب من  الطبقة الثانية، وميدالية  الخدمة الطويلة والقدوة الحسنة، ونوط الواجب من  الطبقة الأولى".*

* وتابع:  "سليمان سافر لإجراء فحوصات فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ووصفها   بالعادية قبل السفر، إلا أننا كنا نعلم ما يعانيه من آلام فى الرئة  وصعوبات  فى التنفس"، لافتا إلى أنهم استشعروا الخطر والقلق من زيارته  الأخيرة  لمستشفى كليفلاند بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، خاصة أن اثنتين من  كريماته  كانتا مرافقتين له.*

*



*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الرجل كان يمثل احد أقوى أجهزة المخابرات فى العالم
> ووددناه رئيسا فرحل تاركا ايانا مع خياراتنا
> تاركا لنا تصريحة الصحفى الأخير
> فليتحمل المصريين نتيجة إختياراتهم.
> *​



*وقال كمان ان الشعب غير مهيىء للديمقراطيه والايام والاحداث اثبتوا صحة رأيه
ربنا يرحمه ..*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 يوليو 2012)

بموته فقدت مصر رجلا كان من الممكن ان ياخذها الى الافضل

الله يرحمه برحمته - و يصبرنا على ما نحن فيه


----------



## minatosaaziz (20 يوليو 2012)

الله يرحمه ...
ما اثار دهشتي هو ردود فعل المصريين ..
نحن نقدس الموت قدسية شديدة ، بمجرد وفاة الرجل نسي الاغلبية ما يقال عنه وتمنوا له الرحمة وذكروا محاسنه!
اعتقد انه في حال توفي حسني مبارك فانه سوف يكون هناك ردود شعبية غير متوقعة !
هذا الشعب يحترم الانسان اقصى الاحترام عندما يرحل !


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*مدير مكتب عمر سليمان: الجثمان سيصل القاهرة فجر غداً بطائرة خاصة

 صرح اللواء حسين كمال مدير مكتب اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق اليوم الجمعة، بأن جثمان الفقيد الذى وافته المنية أمس سيتم نقله على متن طائرة خاص *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*مصادر: المشير سيتقدم المشيعين فى جنازة سليمان بـ"آل رشدان"
 أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجنازة العسكرية للواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ستخرج غدا السبت بعد صلاة الظهر من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة نصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية تقاطع جنازة سليمان.. و"الزمر": لا يستحق التكريم
 أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية عدم مشاركتها فى جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان الذى وافته المنية صباح أمس الخميس*


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

* متهمين الإخوان وأمريكا بقتله.. 

   						متظاهرو المنصة يقيمون سرادق عزاء لسليمان 




*
* 




 اللواء عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس المصري السابق​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب محمد معوض: 			 	   		منذ 1 ساعة 27 دقيقة  		 
 	واصل المتظاهرون أمام المنصة من المؤيدين لتوفيق  عكاشة وأنصار الفريق  شفيق, في مدينة نصر اليوم الجمعة، اعتصامهم للأسبوع  الثالث على التوالي  وأقاموا سرادقا للعزاء أمام النصب التذكاري للجندى  المجهول لتلقي العزاء في  وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية  السابق، والذى وافته المنية  أمس الخميس فى أحد المستشفيات الأمريكية .
 	ويشكك "ثوار المنصة" كما يلقبون أنفسهم فى تصريحات  خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد"  فى أن هناك شبهات حول وفاة سليمان، وأن الإخوان  والأمريكان وراء وفاته،  مطالبين بسرعة التحقيق لإظهار حقيقة وفاة نائب  الرئيس السابق، مؤكدين انه  تم إقامة السرادق لتلقى العزاء وأن قرابة 100  من الشخصيات العامة والمشاهير  سيحضرون العزاء اليوم عقب صلاة العشاء .

​*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (20 يوليو 2012)

رحمة الله عليه، خبر زعلني عنجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2012)

*جثمان "سليمان" يغادر أوهايو فى طريقه للقاهرة على متن طائرة خاصة
 غادر جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، الولايات المتحدة اليوم، الجمعة، على متن طائرة خاصة أقلعت من مطار خاص بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية متجهة إلى القاهرة*


----------



## marcelino (20 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> الله يرحمه ...
> ما اثار دهشتي هو ردود فعل المصريين ..
> نحن نقدس الموت قدسية شديدة ، بمجرد وفاة الرجل نسي الاغلبية ما يقال عنه وتمنوا له الرحمة وذكروا محاسنه!
> اعتقد انه في حال توفي حسني مبارك فانه سوف يكون هناك ردود شعبية غير متوقعة !
> هذا الشعب يحترم الانسان اقصى الاحترام عندما يرحل !




يابنى الاخوان والاسلاميين قربوا يموتوا من الفرحه والشماته​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

*تأجيل موعد تشييع جنازة عمر سليمان *
* 2012-07-20 19:05:24 *

* 



   [COLOR=black !important]    	تأجيل موعد تشييع جنازة عمر سليمان إلى بعد صلاة عصر غد السبت من «آل   رشدان»  	القاهرة - أ ش أ   	يشيع جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس  الجمهورية السابق، بعد صلاة  العصر، غدًا السبت، من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة  نصر، في جنازة عسكرية، يتقدمها  كبار رجال الدولة وأسرة الفقيد.  	   	وكان  من المقرر، أن تشيع الجنازة بعد صلاة الظهر، غدًا السبت، لكنها تأجلت  إلى  صلاة العصر، في ضوء موعد وصول الجثمان، من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية   إلى القاهرة.  	   	وكان اللواء حسين كمال، مدير مكتب اللواء الراحل عمر  سليمان، صرح اليوم  الجمعة، بأن جثمانه سيصل إلى مطار القاهرة الدولي، على  متن طائرة خاصة، ما  بين الساعة الثالثة والرابعة من فجر غد السبت.  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 *​


----------



## السـامرية (20 يوليو 2012)

_*اولا وقبل اى شىء الله يرحمة*_
_*ثانيا اللى يقول ان الاخوان اغتالوة بصراحة يبقى ساذج جدا لانها لا تعقل*_
_*ثالثا بقى ودا الاهم مش دة دراع مبارك اليمين؟بقى رجل وطنى مرة واحدة بعد موتة؟مش مبارك دة اللى احنا اتهدلنا على ايامة مذابح وتفجيرات وقتل واضطهاد؟دا غير انى كمتنصرة يرجعونى للازهر علشان الخوف من امن الدولة؟*_
_*كفاية لان مرارتى اتفقعت*_
​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

*صالة كبار الزوار تستعد لاستقبال أسرة عمر سليمان.. والجثمان يصل على طائرة رجل أعمال
*
 

* 



​اللواء عمر سليمان​* 
​
* وصل مطار  القاهرة  الدولي منذ قليل 5 سيارات تابعة لجهاز المخابرات المصري،  لاستقبال أسرة  اللواء عمر سليمان نائب الرئيس السابق ومدير جهاز المخابرات  المصري السابق،  القادمين من لندن علي متن الطائرة المصرية، تمهيدا لوصول  جثمان والدهم  الذي لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة بمستشفي كليفلاند الأمريكية.*
* يشار إلي   أن أسرة نائب الرئيس الراحل ستدخل مطار القاهرة عبر صالة كبار الزوار،  ومن  المنتظر وصول جثمان عمر سليمان على طائرة مملوكة لأحد رجال الأعمال.*

* الوطن*


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

*هام من الاخوان بخصوص جنازة عمر سليمان*
* 2012-07-20 22:02:42 *

* 



   [COLOR=black !important]       الإخوان'' تعلن عدم المشاركة في جنازة سليمان      كتب – إبراهيم عياد:*

*     قال الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن   الجماعة لن يكون لها مندوب عنها في جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز   المخابرات السابق.*

*     وأكد حسين في تصريحات خاصة لـ ''مصراوي'' أن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين  لن يشاركوا في جنازة رئيس جهاز مخابرات نظام مبارك، لانتمائه  لمنظومة  الفساد في عهد الرئيس السابق.*

*     يذكر أن سليمان قد توفي في أحدي المستشفيات في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية  أثناء اجراؤه فحوصات طبية، أمس الخميس، ومن المقرر أن يتم تشييع  الجثمان  بعد صلاة عصر السبت من مسجد آل رشدان*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2012)

*
**      وصل مطار القاهرة الدولي منذ دقائق ، 11 فردا من أسرة  اللواء الراحل عمر  سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ومدير المخابرات  المصرية الأسبق ،  قادمين من لندن هم زوجته وابنته وزوجها وأحفاده ، في حين  يصل جثمانه علي  طائرة رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس الخاصة فجراً وبرفقته  أثنان من بناته أصرتا  علي مرافقة جثمانه حتى لحظة وصوله البلاد لدفنه .*

*      و يشار إلي أن رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس قد أصر علي إرسال  طائرته الخاصة  إلي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لجلب جثمان الفقيد الراحل ،  كنوع من الواجب  .*


*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  مطار القاهرة يستقبل أسرة سليمان والجثمان يصل على طائرة ساويرس\
​*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*عاجل عن المشير بخصوص جنازه اللواء عمر سليمان غدا وشاهد ماذا سيحدث


 



مصادر:    المشير سيتقدم المشيعين فى جنازة سليمان بـ"آل رشدان" كتب محمد أحمد    طنطاوى أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الجنازة العسكرية للواء عمر    سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ستخرج غدا السبت بعد صلاة الظهر من   مسجد  آل رشدان بمدينة نصر، بحضور المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام رئيس   المجلس  الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات   المسلحة  ونائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى، والدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس   الوزراء،  واللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، واللواء مراد موافى رئيس   جهاز  المخابرات العامة، والدكتور عبد القوى خليفة محافظ القاهرة، والدكتور   على  صبرى وزير الإنتاج الحربى، وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة   كبار  الضباط، ومندوب عن رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى.    ​

*​
* ومن المقرر أن تمر الجنازة أمام حرس الشرف، يتقدمها عدد من ضباط سلاح الفرسان، بالإضافة إلى الجنود التى تحمل باقات الورود والزهور.​*

*  وتلقى اللواء عمر سليمان تعليمه فى الكلية الحربية وانضم إلى صفوف القوات    المسلحة عام 1954، ثم تلقى تدريبًا عسكريًا إضافيًا فى أكاديمية فرونزى    بالاتحاد السوفيتى، وفى ثمانينيات القرن العشرين التحق بجامعة عين شمس  وحصل   على شهادة البكالوريوس بالعلوم السياسية، كما حصل على شهادة  الماجستير   بالعلوم السياسية من جامعة القاهرة، كما أنه حاصل على  الماجستير بالعلوم   العسكرية، وفى عملة بالقوات المسلحة ترقى بالوظائف حتى  وصل إلى منصب رئيس   فرع التخطيط العام فى هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة، ثم  تولى منصب مدير   المخابرات الحربية، وظل فى هذا المنصب حتى أسند إليه  مسئولية رئاسة جهاز   المخابرات العامة فى 22 يناير 1993، وأثناء فترة عمله  رئيسًا للمخابرات   تولى أيضًا ملف القضية الفلسطينية، وذلك بتكليف من  الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى   مبارك، ومنها توليه مهمة الوساطة حول صفقة  الإفراج عن العسكرى الإسرائيلى   الأسير لدى حركة حماس جلعاد شاليط،  والهدنة بين الحركة وإسرائيل  والمفاوضات  بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين.​*

*  وقام الرئيس السابق مبارك بتعيين سليمان نائبا له إبان أحداث ثورة 25  يناير   وذلك يوم 29 يناير 2011، وقد أتى تعيينه فى اليوم الخامس من اندلاع    الثورة، إلا أن مبارك أعلن فى 11 فبراير تنحيه عن السلطة وتكليف المجلس    الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لإدارة شئون البلاد، وقام هو بتسليم السلطة للمجلس    الأعلى، وانتهت بذلك فترة توليه نيابة الرئيس.​*


*



​*


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

رغم كل الاوقايل الت  تقال حول الراحل عمر سليمان
الاانة كفائة فى مجال المخابرات نادرة
ربنا يرحمة


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

> *قال  الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن   الجماعة  لن يكون لها مندوب عنها في جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان رئيس جهاز   المخابرات  السابق*


هذا الموقف يحسب لعمر سليمان وليس ضدة


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

*تقدمت  ادارة الصفحة الرسمية للفريق شفيق بالشكر للمهندس نجيب ساويرس على موقفة  الوطنى المحترم بأرساله طائرتة الخاصة لنقل جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان من  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بعد رفض الرئاسة ارسال طائرة حربية لنقله شكرا  للشخصيات الوطنية المحترمة ولعنة الله على خدام المرشد وكلابة
*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*استعدادات مكثفة أمام مسجد " آل رشدان" لاستقبال جثمان عمر سليمان لاداء صلاه الجنازة

*

* 



​*​

* شهد مسجد آل رشدان، التابع للقوات المسلحة منذ الصباح الباكر، استعدادات  مكثفة، انتظارًا لأداء صلاة الجنازة على جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب  رئيس الجمهورية السابق، والذي وافته المنية صباح يوم الخميس الماضي بعد صرع  طويل مع المرض بأحد المستفشيات الأمريكية. وتشييع جنازته.*

* ومن المقرر أن يشارك كل من المشير حسين طنطاوي، والفريق سامي عنان وقيادت  المجلس العسكري والقوات المسلحة وقيادات المخابرات العامة والعسكرية، إلى  جانب ممثل لرئاسة عدد من الوزراء والمحافظين في مراسم تششيع الجنازة.*

* كما تتولى القوات المسلحة مهمة التنظيم البروتوكولي لمراسم الجنازة والعزاء.*
*



*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *   						الشرطة العسكرية تتأهب لجنازة سليمان 



*
* 



 صورة أرشيفية​ *
 
*   		 		   			 								كتب – محمود فايد: 			 	   		منذ 31 دقيقة 55 ثانية  		 *
*  	بدأت قوات الشرطة العسكرية التابعة للقوات المسلحة  في الترتيبات الخاصة  بالجنازة العسكرية للواء "عمر سليمان" - نائب رئيس  الجمهورية السابق- الذي  وافته المنية صباح أول أمس بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية، وذلك في محيط مسجد  آل رشدان بمدينة نصر.*
*  	وانتشرت القوات على المداخل الرئيسية بشارع ممدوح سالم  حيث مقر الجنازة  العسكرية التي من المُنتظر أن تقام في الساحة المواجهة  للهيئة العامة  للمعارض والمؤتمرات المواجهة لمسجد آل رشدان.*
* 	فيما يقوم عمال النظافة التابعون للهيئة العامة للنظافة بتنظيف الشوارع ووضع الزهور على جوانبها بالإضافة إلى دهانات الجدران .*
* 	ومن المنتظر أن تخرج جنازة "سليمان" عصر اليوم السبت بصحبة قيادات المجلس   العسكري على رأسهم المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.*
​
* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الشرطة العسكرية تتأهب لجنازة سليمان ​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

* 
**   		 		   			 								كتب – محمود فايد: 			 	   		منذ 5 دقيقة 39 ثانية  		 *
*  	وصل الكاتب الصحفى مصطفي بكرى إلي مسجد القوات  المسلحة آل رشدان بمدينة  نصر ليكون أول المشاركين من المشاهير, في تشييع  جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان  نائب الرئيس السابق الذي وافته المنية صباح أمس  الأول بالولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية.*
*  	وقال بكري في حديثه مع أنصار سليمان إنه اليوم يشارك  في تشييع جنازة بطل  من أبطال حرب أكتوبر وصاحب تاريخ مشرف مطالبا بالكشف  عن ملابسات وفاته.*
* 	وقال: إني أتعجب من قيام اللواء عمر سليمان بعمل فحوصات طبية في أمريكا ثم يتوفي بشكل مفاجئ علي الرغم من سلامة صحته.*
* 	وانتقد بكري موقف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من وفاة اللواء عمر سليمان، مؤكدا أنه موقف سيئ وكان ضروري أن يكون موقفًا أفضل من ذلك.*
* 	يأتي ذلك في إطار توافد أنصار اللواء عمر سليمان رافعين لافتات له مكتوبا عليها "وداعا يا جنرال مصر".*



* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مصطفى بكرى أول الحضور بجنازة عمر سليمان ​*​
*​*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*




   [   	   	ذكرت وكالة اونا أن جثمان اللواء الراحل عمر سليمان قد وصل الى  مسجد ال  رشدان، تمهيدا للصلاة عليه بعد العصر.  	   	ويشارك في مراسم  التشييع الرئيس محمد مرسي والمشير حسين طنطاوي القائد  الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة، بالإضافة لعدد من القيادات العسكرية والسياسية  الأخرى.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*





**اول صورة للمدفع الذى سينقل جثمان عمر سليمان ‎‪
 2012-07-21 16:01:45 


 



 [*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *المئات يشاركون في تشييع عمر سليمان وسط هتافات ضد «الإخوان»*
* 2012-07-21 15:48:04​*

* 



بدأ  المئات في التوافد على مسجد «آل رشدان»، عصر السبت، للمشاركة في تشييع  جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق. واصطفت عناصر من القوات  المسلحة والشرطة أمام المسجد، تحت إشراف اللواء حمدي بدين، قائد الشرطة  العسكرية، استعدادا لبدء مراسم الجنازة العسكرية. وقام عدد من المتواجدين  أمام مدخل المسجد، مرددين هتافات معادية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين منها: «مش  عايزين المرشد ولا الإخوان»، و«لا إله إلا الله عمر سليمان حبيب الله»،  كما قاموا بحمل بعض اللافتات وصور لعمر سليمان مكتوب عليها «علشان خاطر مصر  أنقذ مصر». كما وصل جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق، عصر  السبت، إلى مسجد « آل رشدان» بمدينة نصر، استعدادًا لبدء مراسم تشييع  الجثمان في جنازة عسكرية، عقب أداء صلاة العصر. ومن المقرر أن يشارك في  الجنازة العسكرية، المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة، والفريق سامي عنان، نائب رئيس المجلس العسكري، وعدد من أعضاء  المجلس، وقيادات الجيش، ووزير الداخلية، ومسؤولون بالحكومة. وتجدر الإشارة  إلى أن جثمان اللواء عمر سليمان الذي وافته المنية في أحد المستشفيات  الأمريكية، فجر الخميس، وصل إلى مطار القاهرة فجر السبت، على متن طائرة  أمريكية خاصة طراز «برومر5». وشهدت صالة مطار القاهرة وجود عدد كبير من  أنصار عمر سليمان ومحبيه لاستقبال جثمانه، وتباينت الأنباء حول الطائرة  التي أقلت الجثمان ومن المسؤول عنها.​*​
*     المصرى اليوم​*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*



*

[YOUTUBE]PeJkDdDdou8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*أنصار "سليمان" يرفضون عزاء نائب الرئيس ويرددون "نائب مرسى برة"

السبت، 21 يوليو 2012 - 16:53

*
*



أنصار عمر سليمان​*
*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى*
* رفض أنصار عمر  سليمان عزاء نائب الرئيس محمد مرسى، الذى أوفده لتقديم واجب العزاء نيابة  عنه، بعدما اعتذر عن المشاركة فى عزاء اللواء الراحل وتشييع جنازته عصر  اليوم السبت من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة نصر.*

* وردد أنصار عمر سليمان هتافات " نائب مرسى برة"، احتجاجاً منهم على اعتذار الرئيس محمد مرسى عن مشاركته فى الجنازة العسكرية.*

* اليوم السابع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

*المخابرات اوفدت 5 سيارات إلى المطار لاستقبال أسرة عمر سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

*اليزل: عمر سليمان أدار جهاز المخابرات بكفاءة عالية
 قال اللواء سامح سيف اليزل، الخبير الاستراتيجى، إن عمر سليمان أفنى عمره فى خدمة الوطن وأدار جهاز المخابرات بكفاءة، مضيفا أنه حزن كثيراً من تصريحات البعض بعدم جواز الصلاة على عمر سليمان. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

*"لكح" و"أبو حامد" و"مصطفى" كانوا فى استقبال جثمان "سليمان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

*انصار "عمر سليمان" يطالبون بوضع اسمه على الشارع المقيم به تقديرا لدوره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

* تقدم رمضان عبد الحميد محمود أمين تنظيم حزب ثورة التنمية "تحت التأسيس"، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود يحمل رقم 2089  يطالب بالكشف الطبى على "عمر سليمان" والتحقيق فى أسباب الوفاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2012)

* أم الدكتور على جمعه مفتى الجمهورية، المصلين فى صلاة الجنازة على اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، وسط حضور حشد كبير من المشيعين، *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2012)

*نازة  عسكرية مهيبة لـ"عمر سليمان" من مسجد آل رشدان.. طنطاوى وعنان ورئيس  المخابرات يتقدمون المشيعين.. ومرسى ينيب كبير الياوران.. و"الجماعة  الإسلامية" و"أقباط مصر" يطلبان الكشف عن حقيقة موته

السبت، 21 يوليو 2012 - 17:27





 جنازة عمر سليمان 
كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى وهند مختار إيمان على وأسيوط – هيثم البدرى ودمياط - معتز الشربينى - تصوير احمد اسماعيل وسامى وهيب 

شيع الآلاف من أنصار اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق ورئيس  جهاز المخابرات العامة السابق جثمانه، من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة نصر بعد  صلاة عصر أمس فى جنازة عسكرية بحضور المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام رئيس  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات  المسلحة ونائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى والدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس  الوزراء واللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية واللواء مراد موافى رئيس جهاز  المخابرات العامة والدكتور عبد القوى خليفة محافظ القاهرة، والدكتور على  صبرى وزير الإنتاج الحربى وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة كبار  الضباط، ومندوب عن رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى.. ومرت الجنازة أمام  حرس الشرف، يتقدمها عدد من ضباط سلاح الفرسان والجنود الحاملين باقات  الورود والزهور، ومن المقرر إقامة العزاء بمسجد القوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر  غدا الأحد.

وأدى عدد من القوى السياسية ومحبى سليمان أمس صلاة الغائب على روحه من مسجد  البحر بدمياط بعد صلاة العصر، وخرجت جنازة رمزية يتقدمها نعش ملفوف بعلم  مصر وعليه صورة سليمان.

وطالب أنصار سليمان بإطلاق اسمه على الشارع الذى كان يسكن به بشارع صلاح سالم تخليدا لذكراه ولدوره فى خدمة الوطن.

وطالبت الجماعة الإسلامية بأسيوط فى بيان لها بالتثبت من حقيقة وفاة رجل  المخابرات للكشف عما إذا كانت هذه الوفاة حقيقية أم أنها محاولة للإفلات من  المحاكمات التى تنتظره، أو أنها تمت للتخلص من خزينة الأسرار التى يحملها  خصوصا وأنه كان ركنا لنظام نسق ونظم وتعاون مع دول أجنبية بما يضر بمصالح  الشعب المصرى، وشعوب أخرى مجاورة. وقال البيان إن سليمان ارتكب جرائم تعذيب  بالوكالة لصالح أجهزة مخابرات أجنبية لا تسمح قوانينها ولا أخلاقياتها  المزعومة بالتعذيب. 

ورفض البيان مظاهر تكريم سليمان لأنه لا ينبغى تكريم من أجرم فى حق شعبه  وأمته فى حين أن مناضلى الوطن والذين أفنوا أعمارهم فى معارضة النظام  السابق مازالوا يعانون الحرمان السياسى بسبب معارضتهم النظام الذى كان  سليمان أحد زبانيته على حد قول البيان.

وطالب ائتلاف أقباط مصر النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود والدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بفتح تحقيق رسمى فى ملابسات وفاة سليمان واصفا  إياها بالغموض معبرا عن حزنه الشديد لوفاته.

واعتبر الائتلاف فى بيان له أمس أسباب وفاته جنائية وخاصة بعد شهادته  الجريئة فى قضية قتل المتظاهرين وتصريحاته الأخيرة بأن معه صناديق سوداء  للجماعات والأحزاب وبعض التيارات السياسية ومحاولة الاغتيال الفاشلة التى  وقعت بعد أدائه حلف اليمين كنائب لرئيس الجمهورية، والتصريحات الإعلامية  التى انتشرت منذ أيام عن قيام المشير باستدعائه من دبى.

ويعد سليمان الذى توفى الخميس الماضى بمستشفى كليفلاند بولاية أوهايو  الأمريكية أحد أشهر رجال المخابرات فى الشرق الأوسط والعالم، وتمتع بمكانة  عالمية بارزة بين مسئولى كافة الدول العربية والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  وأوروبا، وكان حريصا على دعم العلاقات بين مصر ومختلف الدول خلال الفترة  الطويلة التى تولى فيها مسئولية جهاز المخابرات العامة. 

وتلقى سليمان تعليمه فى الكلية الحربية عام 1951، ثم انضم إلى صفوف القوات  المسلحة عام 1954، وتلقى تدريبًا عسكريًا إضافيًا فى أكاديمية فرونزى  بالاتحاد السوفيتى وفى ثمانينات القرن العشرين حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس  فى العلوم السياسية، كما حصل على شهادة الماجستير بالعلوم السياسية من  جامعة القاهرة، ثم الماجستير بالعلوم العسكرية، وترقى فى عمله بالقوات  المسلحة حتى وصل إلى منصب رئيس فرع التخطيط العام فى هيئة عمليات الجيش، ثم  تولى منصب مدير المخابرات الحربية حتى أسند إليه مسئولية رئاسة جهاز  المخابرات العامة 22 يناير 1993 وأثناء فترة عمله رئيسًا للمخابرات تولى  ملف القضية الفلسطينية بتكليف من الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك، الذى أسند  إليه مهام الوساطة فى صفقة الإفراج عن العسكرى الإسرائيلى الأسير لدى حركة  حماس جلعاد شاليط والهدنة بين الحركة وإسرائيل والمفاوضات بين الفلسطينيين  والإسرائيليين.​

وعين مبارك سليمان نائبا له يوم 29 يناير 2011 فى اليوم الخامس من اندلاع  ثورة 25 يناير إلا أن مبارك أعلن فى 11 فبراير تنحيه عن السلطة وتكليف  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بإدارة شئون البلاد وانتهت بذلك فترة تولى  سليمان نيابة الرئيس.

وأعلن سليمان ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية يوم 6 أبريل الماضى، قبل يومين من  إغلاق باب الترشيح، وقال فى ذلك الوقت :" إن النداء الذى وجهتموه لى أمر،  وأنا جندى لم أعص أمرًا طوال حياتى، فإذا ما كان هذا الأمر من الشعب المؤمن  بوطنه لا أستطيع إلا أن ألبى هذا النداء، وأشارك فى الترشح".

وفى يوم السبت 7 أبريل سحب سليمان أوراق ترشحه من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  التى وصل مقرها وسط حشد من مؤيديه وتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة من قبل عناصر  الشرطة والقوات المسلحة، وفى اليوم التالى، وهو آخر أيام تقديم أوراق  الترشح، قام بتقديم أوراق ترشحه رسميًا، قبل غلق باب التقديم بـ20 دقيقة،  إلا أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات قررت فى 14 أبريل استبعاده بعدما استبعدت  أكثر من 3 آلاف من نماذج التأييد التى قدمها، ليصبح عددها الإجمالى 46  ألفًا، وهو رقم أكبر من النصاب الرقمى المطلوب المحدد 30 ألفًا، لكن تبين  للجنة أنه جمع هذه النماذج من 14 محافظة فقط، والمطلوب ألف تأييد على الأقل  من 15 محافظة.

وحصل سليمان على العديد من الأوسمة والأنواط والميداليات، منها وسام  الجمهورية من الطبقة الثانية، ونَوْط الواجب من الطبقة الثانية، وميدالية  الخدمة الطويلة والقدوة الحسنة، ونوط الواجب من الطبقة الأولى ونوط الخدمة  الممتازة.

وترددت أنباء خلال اليومين الماضيين أن عددا من دور النشر العالمية بدأت فى  إجراء اتصالات مع شخصيات مقربة من عائلة سليمان، للحصول على حق نشر  مذكراته، والتى يتوقع لها أن تثير صراعا من جانب دول كبرى لمعرفة حقيقة ما  يخفيه مدير المخابرات السابق، فيما أكدت مصادر أن أجهزة سيادية بدول عربية  تسعى للحصول على هذه المذكرات من خلال دور النشر، وتكشف مذكرات "الجنرال"  أسرار ما أطلق عليه هو بنفسه "الصندوق الأسود لـ18 عاماً فى خدمة مصر" وهى  المدة التى قضاها سليمان رئيسا لجهاز المخابرات، وبينها حقيقة علاقة  و"تفاهمات" جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مع نظام مبارك ورموزه وأجهزته الأمنية،  كما تكشف المذكرات موقف سليمان الرافض لتوريث جمال مبارك الحكم، ومواجهته  لمبارك بأخطاء الحزب الوطنى وخطورة تزوير انتخابات برلمان 2010.
































































*


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

​ ​ *بالصور .. الجنزورى وابراهيم ومفتى الجمهورية يشاركون فى تشييع جثمان عمر سليمان

*




* جلال مغازى*

* 7/21/2012   4:45 PM​

* 
​
* شارك مئات المواطنين و  المسئولين فى تشييع جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان نائب  الرئيس ومدير المخابرات  السابق , اليوم من مسجد ال رشدان بمدينة نصر​*
*تقدمهم الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية محمد   ابراهيم ومفتى الجمهورية الدكتور على جمعة ,فضلا عن لفيف من محبى سليمان   مثل عمرو مصطفى​*
*وكثفت الشرطة العسكرية من تواجدها فى محيط مسجد ال رشدان لتأمين الجنازة   العسكرية التى امتنع رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى عن حضورها ,وارسل كبير   اليوران نيابة عنه​ *
*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
* شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  بالصور .. الجنزورى وابراهيم ومفتى الجمهورية يشاركون فى تشييع جثمان عمر سليمان*


----------



## grges monir (21 يوليو 2012)

نقول لجماعة الاخوان ورئيسها ورئيس مصر الصورى الذى لم يشارك فى جنازة  قائد من  خيرة قيادات مصر واكفء من رئيسها الحالى مئات المرات
ماهى انجازات جماعتكم ككل مقارنة   بتاريخ حافل مثل تاريخ عمر سليمان؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2012)

*
* 
* أنصار «سليمان»: لن نقبل العزاء حتى نأخذ بالثأر من أمريكا و«الإخوان» والموساد​*

*​*​
*



​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
* قال  حسن الغندور، المنسق العام لاعتصام «المنصة» بمدينة نصر:  «إننا لن  نقبل  العزاء في اللواء عمر سليمان، رئيس جهاز المخابرات، الذي  وافته  المنية  الخميس الماضي بالولايات المتحدة، قبل أن نأخذ بالثأر من   الأمريكيين  والإخوان والموساد، بقتلهم أهم رجال المخابرات في العالم   العربي، باعتباره  مخططًا لهدم دولة الإسلام والدول العربية والانتقام ممن   ذلوا اليهود فى  حرب أكتوبر 1973». ​*
* وقرر  معتصمو المنصة، جعل سرادق عزاء اللواء عمر سليمان، مجرد  عزاء رمزي  لحين  معرفة حقيقة وفاته، وامتد السرادق لمسافة على الرصيف  المقابل للمنصة  التي  أقاموها بجوار مكان اعتصامهم، ونظم المعتصمون سلاسل  بشرية على طول  الطريق،  وحملوا لافتات عليها صور عمر سليمان.​ *
* وشيعت،  السبت، جنازة اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب الرئيس السابق  ورئيس جهاز   المخابرات العامة السابق، من مسجد آل رشدان بمدينة نصر، إلى  مثواه الأخير   بمقابر القوات المسلحة. *
* وشارك  الآلاف في تشييع جنازة «سليمان»، تقدمهم المشير محمد  حسين طنطاوي،  رئيس  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع، والفريق  سامي عنان، عضو   المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ورئيس الأركان، بالإضافة إلى  مندوب عن   الرئيس محمد مرسي، ووزير الداخلية محمد إبراهيم، وعدد من كبار  المسؤولين   ورجال الأزهر والحكومة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 يوليو 2012)

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويتجاوز عن سيئاته ويبدله بدار احسن من داره


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*المشير طنطاوى وموافى والعقدة يشاركون فى عزاء اللواء عمر سليمان
 حضر المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، رئيس المجلس العسكرى مرتديا الملابس المدنية عزاء اللواء عمر سليمان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*وصل منذ دقائق قليلة الفريق رضا حافظ قائد القوات الجوية إلى عزاء اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*اليزل وأبو حامد وأبوالغيط والجبلى يصلون عزاء سليمان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*معتصمو المنصة ينضمون إلى عزاء "سليمان" بمسجد القوات المسلحة*


----------



## grges monir (22 يوليو 2012)

اكيد عزاء واجب فى  رئيس مخابرا مصر ونائب الرئيس
مش زيى مجموعة مريضة نفسيا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*غادر منذ دقائق قليلة المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مقر العزاء الخاص بفقيد مصر اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*حضر منذ قليل إلى مقر مسجد القوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر اللواء حمدى بدين قائد قوات الشرطة العسكرية، لأداء واجب العزاء فى فقيد القوات المسلحة والشعب المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل الفريق سامى عنان، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة ونائب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة إلى مقر مسجد القوات المسلحة بمدينة نصر، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أغسطس 2012)

*النائب العام يأمر بالتحقيق فى بلاغ يكشف تفاصيل اغتيال "عمر سليمان" *
*أحال النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود بلاغاً تقدم به محمد فريد زكريا، رئيس حزب أحرار الثورة، إلى المكتب الفنى، للتحقيق فيه، والذى يتهم فيه الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما والسفيرة الأمريكية فى القاهرة ورئيس المخابرات الأمريكية، ويتهم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية باغتيال اللواء عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة السابق، فى أمريكا.

وكشف البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 2137 بلاغات النائب العام لسنة 2012، أن عمر سليمان، رئيس المخابرات المصرية السابق ونائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق، لن يتخلى عن منصبه حتى وفاته، واستمر فى منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية؛ لأن الرئيس السابق لم يُقله ولم يُقل من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، ولم يتقدم باستقالته، وكان يعمل خارجياً بصفته نائبا لرئيس الجمهورية حتى تاريخ وفاته.

وأكد مقدم البلاغ أنه كانت تربطه علاقة قوية مع اللواء عمر سليمان، مشيرا إلى أنه كان متخوفاً من التصفية الجسدية، وكشف له عن بعض الأسرار، مؤكداً أنه أصيب بمرض غير معلوم يدمر بروتينات الجسم ليس له علاج استنزف طاقته وشهيته ووزنه.

وأضاف مقدم البلاغ أن "سليمان" أبلغه أثناء إقامته فى مستشفى وادى النيل، أنه يحمل الكثير من الأسرار عن الأنظمة العربية وآليات المخطط الأمريكى الصهيونى، وأغلب أجهزة المخابرات العالمية، وأنه كان يريد أن يكتب مذكراته قبل أن تتسبب هذه الأسرار فى تصفيته جسدياً، ولكن منعه المرض الذى أصيب به أن يسرد مذكراته، حيث كشف له عن رفضه للمخطط الأمريكى الصهيونى، الذى وافق عليه بعض المسئولين المصريين، بتوطين 750 ألف مواطن فلسطينى على أرض سيناء لحل القضية الفلسطينية وفلسطينيى الشتات.

وأشار مقدم البلاغ إلى دوافع أمريكا فى اغتيال اللواء عمر سليمان، حيث إنها اعتادت تصفية الأنظمة التابعة لها عقب استهلاكها وعدم نفعها، من أجل مصالحها، وتحقيق المخططات الأمريكية الصهيونية، كما فعلت مع النظام المصرى السابق، وتهيئة المناخ للنظام الجديد، وتصفية أخطر المعارضين له، والتخلص من رموز العهد السابق، كما أن اللواء عمر سليمان كان صندوق الأسرار الخطيرة التى تهدد الكثير من القادة العرب العملاء والمخطط الأمريكى الصهيونى فى المنطقة.

وأوضح مقدم البلاغ أن "سليمان" أكد له أثناء تواجده فى مستشفى وادى النيل عقب عودته من ألمانيا عندما عجز الأطباء الألمان من علاجه، وأكدوا له أنه ربما يكون علاجه فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، مشيرا إلى أنه كان قلقا من السفر إلى أمريكا نظراً لماضى أجهزة مخابراتها، ومن أسلوب ترحابهم له للعلاج، وخاصة أنهم طلبوا منه أن يكون السفر من الإمارات وبشكل غير معلن، حيث إن القانون الأمريكى يعطى للمخابرات الأمريكية شرعية الاغتيال فى حالة وجود شخصيات تمثل خطراً على المصالح الأمريكية وتعلم أسرارا خطيرة جداً يمكن إفشاؤها.

وشرح البلاغ كيفية عملية الاغتيال للواء عمر سليمان، حيث أكد له أثناء تواجده فى مستشفى وادى النيل أنه يعانى من مرض غير عادى ونادر، وأنه يعتقد أن هناك من عرضه لأشعة ما، وخاصة أن المرض ظهر فجأة وبدون مقدمات، وليس له علاج.

وأكمل فى بلاغه أنه علم من صديق له مصرى أمريكى سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة منذ 25 عاماً، وحصل على الجنسية الأمريكية، ويعمل باحثاً فى الواشنطن بوست، أبلغه أن عمله البحثى على علاقة بالمخابرات الأمريكية، وأنه علم من مصدر موثوق به بالمخابرات بأن اللواء عمر سليمان عقب إعلانه بأنه الصندوق الأسو،د وأنه سوف يكشف الكثير من الأسرار أثار فزعاً بجهاز المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية لما يعلم من أسرار تهدد المصالح الأمريكية، وصدر قرار التخلص منه وعرض على الرئيس الأمريكى وحصل على موافقته، وكلفت المخابرات الأمريكية مجموعة بالتنفيذ، وأقامت بالسفارة الأمريكية، بعد إعلام السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة بالقرار الأمريكى، ثم قاموا بتعريض اللواء عمر سليمان "من بعد"، وبواسطة جهاز أشعة صغير لموجات متتالية من الأشعة المتقدمة التى تتفاعل مع بروتينات الجسم، وذلك عقب خروجه من صلاة الجمعة، وأثناء وقوفه مع المواطنين .

وطالب بالتحقيق فى ما سرده البلاغ، واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة، حيث إن الجريمة ارتكبت على الأراضى المصرية. *


----------

